# RMS Titanic wreck site Diorama



## garymartian

I bought the airfix 1/700 Titanic kit as a birthday present for a friend 2 years ago, and promised i'd build and paint it for him. I was going to start, and noticed some horrible inaccuracies, namely, the bridge had too few windows. 7 instead of 9. This fact unfortunately put me off building it. it's nearly my friends birthday again, (2 years later....) and he's constantly bugging me to build it, so I relented. I decided I couldn't buld it as it was, so I decided to do it as a wreck site Diorama. I based it on Ken Marschall's paintings from when it was discovered by Robert Ballard, as the Wreck has deteriated quite a lot since then. Here are some pics of the project........


----------



## dge467

That's impressive! Nice job on the weathering!


----------



## garymartian

Thanks for the kind words, it came out better than i expected. it's amazing what you can do with a soldering iron.  Here are a few more pics taken outside.


----------



## Zombie_61




----------



## garymartian

Cheers sir!


----------



## John P

Now THAT's challenging!


----------



## Bay7

that's really nice!

Great detail for such a small scale and the base is really good too!

Makes me want to crack open the 1/400 i've got sitting around getting dusty - you get 2 for one with the titanic, a ship breaking up in 1912 and a 100 year old wreck in 2012.

Steve


----------



## garymartian

That's true, I did consider using the stern section as a sinking scene, but I used too much of it for the decks and debris and is now beyond repair.


----------



## Poseidon

That is very impressive! Your paint scheme is very realistic. Great photos - Great job!


----------



## garymartian

Thanks!  I really enjoyed building it, I'm thinking I may try a larger scale. After the 1/350 refit enterprise is finished though, one at a time!


----------



## BOXIE

Very nice work.It looks almost like the real thing.


----------



## roadskare63

very impressive indeed!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## garymartian

I wonder if you can get a 1/700 scale Alvin? To sit next to the hole where the dome and the grand staircase used to be. I think a 1/700 Jason Jr may be a bit too small though......


----------



## StarshipClass

Excellent! It's like a monument on the ocean floor.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Scratchbuilding a 1/700 Alvin should be relatively easy. It's a fairly simple shape (see Google images) and at 1/700 scale would be exactly a centimetre long.


----------



## BOXIE

Excellant work. I hope your friend will be as impressed as we are.


----------



## myk

Now - that's thinking outside of the box! Impressive modeling:thumbsup:


----------



## dklange

I thought many times how cool it would be to do the wreck site as a model... and you pulled it off beautifully!!

Very, very nice!!

- Denis


----------



## eradicator178

Way Cool!!!


----------



## garymartian

Wow, thanks for all the praise guys.  I was looking at it, but I think scratch building a 1 cm Alvin may be a bit beyond me.


----------



## SJF

After seeing the marvelous job you did here, I'd say making an Alvin should be easy for you. Really nice work!

Sean


----------



## garymartian

It has finally been delivered, and George seemed to like it. (Quite a lot) I didn't get a chance to build an Alvin in the end, but maybe I'll build another at some point as it was a really fun build. Thanks for all the comments and kind words everyone!


----------



## trappedslider

jaw dropping impressive


----------



## garymartian

Thanks! After I've finished my 1/350 refit enterprise, I'm going to try another wreck site, as my girlfriend said she'd happily have it on display in the lounge. (Not so happy with the enterprise though!)


----------



## Zombie_61

garymartian said:


> Thanks! After I've finished my 1/350 refit enterprise, I'm going to try another wreck site, as my girlfriend said she'd happily have it on display in the lounge. (Not so happy with the enterprise though!)


So do an Enterprise wreck site.


----------



## Nova Mike

Stunning build thanks for posting this:thumbsup:


----------



## Owen E Oulton

You want to do a 1/350 wreck site, there's always the Ships of the Line calendar image of the NX02 Columbia crashed on a desert planet in the Gamma Quadrant... Just get hold of an old PL NX01 kit in 1/350.


----------



## garymartian

that sounds like an excellent idea! As Spock says in wrath of khan "it's easier to destroy that create"


----------

